

Is there a 'bamboo ceiling' at U.S. companies? - cwan
http://management.fortune.cnn.com/2011/10/07/asian-americans-promotion-us-companies/?iid=SF_F_River

======
byoung2
_About 5% of U.S. residents identify themselves as Asian, but Asian Americans
hold fewer than 2% of executive jobs at Fortune 500 companies_

I have a feeling that Asian Americans are overrepresented in other fields,
such as healthcare, where they make up 16% of doctors
(<http://www.numberof.net/number-of-doctors-in-usa/>), and
science/engineering, where they make up 9%
(<http://www.math.buffalo.edu/mad/stats/TO1993.html>).

